
Michio Kaku on types of impossibility - ivankirigin
http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2008/apr/02/sciencenews.physicalsciences
======
mattmaroon
"He then proved the existence of black holes and the notion that time passes
more slowly the faster you travel."

Einstein didn't believe black holes existed, let alone prove it. In fact
nobody has "proven" it, so to speak.

